# Angeln auf Norderney



## wackelschwanz (8. September 2011)

Hallo an Alle|wavey:,

ich möchte demnächst nach Norderney fahren und ein bisschen Brandungsangeln und vielleicht auch mit der Spinnrute die Insel abklappern.:q
Wer hat den schon dort gefischt und kennt ein paar gute Stellen, und wo bekommt man dort Würmer ?|kopfkrat;+

Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja einen Tipp geben.#h

Gruß

W.


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Norderney*

Hi.
Brandungsangeln an den Stränden im Norden; eigentlich überall. Kriegst Plattfische, meist Flundern, und manchmal Wolfsbarsche. Aale werden kaum noch gefangen.

Mit der Spinnrute musst du auf die Buhnen im Westen, direkt an den Badestränden. Wolfsbarsche!
Ob die allerdings jetzt noch da sind...

Im Hafen ist das Angeln leider untersagt.

Würmer findest du überall im Watt, die Jungs vor Ort gehen am liebsten an den Südstrand, ideal ist die "U-Buhne", östlich vom Hafen gelegen.

Schau mal in die aktuelle Fisch & Fang, da ist ein ganz guter Bericht über Wangerooge drin; Norderney ist von der Angelei her sehr ähnlich zu betrachten 
...hat nur sonst viel mehr zu bieten, es ist jetzt Partysaison! *Seufz*


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Norderney*

So, es gibt zwar auch einen Wolfsbarsch-Borkum-Thread, aber ich erwecke diese Threadleiche mal zu neuem Leben.
Es muss doch noch mehr Norderney-Fans hier geben, die außer _(neben |rolleyes )_ Family-Urlaub & Party-Trips auch dort angeln gehen.

Und ausser Wolfsbarschen kann man schließlich auch auf Platten, Meeräschen und ??? _(neugierig bin!)_ angeln.

Bericht aus 2011: http://www.fischundfang.de/Wo-faengt-man/Top-Gewaesser-Deutschland/Norderney

Will dieses Jahr wieder hoch.
Heute von Insulaner Stephan gehört, dass noch nicht viel geht. Die Saison verzögert sich auch hier total.

Bin gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen.
#h


----------



## olaft64 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Norderney*

Ich freue mich auch auf Infos, denn ich will Mitte Juni 2014  wieder hoch. Also berichtet ausführlich!

Danke Olaf


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Norderney*

Satan, da kommt ja nix an anderen Erfahrungsberichten. Aber die Insel ist doch ständig voll.
Alle nur wegen Inselkeller & Columbus dort? |kopfkrat

Werd meinen Kumpel heut mal kontakten und hören, ob die Wölfe jetzt da sind.


----------

